# well i found this forum in the end.hello every one.



## macro junkie (Oct 29, 2007)

hey there..i just found your forum after searching on google for mantis forums...thank god i found this place..i have 3 preymantis and im about to order the orchid mantis in a sec...im a macro photographer so i have lots of to show u guys..im so glad i have found a prey mantis forum..i was loosing hope thinking noone has one...im after help on the orchid mantis and how i can look after it..iv been reading there a bit harder than some..oh and i wanted to know about the colour of it..i was reading that over time it moults and it will change colour to its surroundings..?is this true..if so do i need pink plastic flowers?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 29, 2007)

oh i posted my pics a bit to large and your web site resized them for me..i think its lost a bit of detail..next time i upload which wil be in a bit il use your gallery..


----------



## Malnra (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I am a noob here also.

What lens are you using to take those shots ? They look nice and I was curious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I am a noob here also.What lens are you using to take those shots ? They look nice and I was curious.


i dont blame u..u aint seen nothing yet..cheack my gallery out! http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooked_on_macro/

to get these shots i use canon 400D- lens is canons MPE-65 1-5x its amazing..about 400-500£ its deadicated macro lens so u know a 100mm macro lens at full zoom ie 1:1? well this lens at a min focus does 1:1..max it does 5:1..pretty cool..oh your need a real good flash to..any 2 macro flashes fomr canon will do..i use the best one MT-24EX..u need any help just let me know.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome, from OHIO


----------



## acerbity (Oct 29, 2007)

Just checked out all your photos, very nice work! ^_^


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome. Nice pics!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome..i love the info here..great site.


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Scott, Ian here =)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

